# AGR and Facebook



## TinCan782 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just noticed on AGR's Facebook page a "new" offer...

"Connect to Facebook and earn *100 bonus points* now through November 3, 2012. Plus, earn even more with exclusive Facebook promotions."

Other than the upfront stated benefits, what are the other ramifications of doing so?

At the moment, I don't feel a need to view my AGR account via Facebook...I'll just go the AGR website.

John


----------



## Linda T (Oct 7, 2012)

FrensicPic said:


> Just noticed on AGR's Facebook page a "new" offer...
> 
> "Connect to Facebook and earn *100 bonus points* now through November 3, 2012. Plus, earn even more with exclusive Facebook promotions."
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'm comfortable (security wise) putting that sort of thing on FB. So I was wondering the same thing. One hundred points isn't that much of an incentive for me.

Linda.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 7, 2012)

My thoughts exactly!



Linda T said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Just noticed on AGR's Facebook page a "new" offer...
> ...


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 7, 2012)

Keep in mind it's 100 points. Amtrak doesn't offer many freebies as far as bonuses. So I'll take this one. This is good if your trying to build your account or if you just joined. I am building my account. So I took this promotion. How often am I going to look at my AGR page on Facebook? Never.. I very rarely look at the Amtrak page. As a matter of fact the majority of the votes of a poll stated that they joined this "Facebook and AGR Connect" just for the bonus.


----------



## winterskigirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Totally agree with Acela150. I did it to get the 100 points as I'm building my AGR account also.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 8, 2012)

Eh, I'll pass. If the Facebook-oriented freebies turn out to be decent, I'll reconsider, but this does nothing for tier qualifying points as far as I can tell at a quick glance.

The problem is that while I'm willing to be a bit trusting of AGR, I don't trust Facebook not to start "checking me in" when I go someplace, announcing my trips, or some other antics.


----------



## jdcnosse (Oct 8, 2012)

I did it, and to be fair, the AGR app only accessed my basic information, because well from the looks of it, it's just an embedded HTML of the actual AGR page


----------



## rrdude (Oct 8, 2012)

I linked mine too.

Talk about "INSTANT POINTS"!

By the time it took me to move my mouse over to my AGR tab, and refresh the screen, the 100 points were there..........


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 8, 2012)

I linked mine. I love free points. 

You can set your preferences so it doesn't post on your behalf (or make the posts private). You can do that with any Facebook link/app, actually. You can also set your Facebook so nobody can check you in anywhere, whether it be friends or an app. I believe that's under your regular Facebook Privacy Settings.


----------



## Shortline (Oct 8, 2012)

No thanks, not for just 100 points.


----------



## jdcnosse (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> I linked mine. I love free points.
> 
> You can set your preferences so it doesn't post on your behalf (or make the posts private). You can do that with any Facebook link/app, actually. You can also set your Facebook so nobody can check you in anywhere, whether it be friends or an app. I believe that's under your regular Facebook Privacy Settings.


Exactly. Not to mention that when you "install" the app, you can see everything it's going to "use."


----------



## JayPea (Oct 9, 2012)

I went for the 100 points and set my Facebook settings to my liking. I'll do anything for 100 points!


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 9, 2012)

rrdude said:


> I linked mine too.
> 
> Talk about "INSTANT POINTS"!
> 
> By the time it took me to move my mouse over to my AGR tab, and refresh the screen, the 100 points were there..........


I had to double check on the website that they were there it was that quick.. I said "Wait did they just deposit??"


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Oct 10, 2012)

I just now did it for the free points. I set the app to only show me what it posts. That way my friends arent bothered with it.

Im building my account also since I am fairly new to AGR. Any points I can get for free right now are a big help.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 10, 2012)

Link anything to the worst site on the net for its privacy policy? I hate it when legitimate companies lower themselves to dealing with FB!

I guess it doesn't matter for those who have already sold their privacy down the river but for those of us who have resisted the dark side, I say NO!


----------



## BLOND37 (Oct 13, 2012)

ugh i keep trying to do this and when i click on the "connect" thing nothing happens


----------

